# Microsoft SQL Datenbank erstellen unter WinXP



## SXrunner (11. April 2006)

Welche Software braucht man um unter WinXP SP2 eine MS SQL Datenbank erstellen zu können?Hatte mal MS SQL Server Standardedition ausprobiert da kam aber irgendwas das nur Client Operationen möglich sind.Man konnte nur auf fertige Datenbanken zugreifen und keine erstellen.
Welche Software brauche ich da?


----------



## Bernd1984 (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit der
*Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Express Edition*
u.a. für Windows XP Service Pack 2
*Link
*


----------

